# *UPDATE* this was it... *PIC pg 3*



## Mummabear1

Since 5am I've been having tightenings across my belly. Starting from the back of my hips and rolling round the front like I'm being squeezed. Not all that painful but it has been getting more intense and uncomfortable.

Also (TMI alert!) Had a feel inside down there yesterday morning and everything felt softer that usual and lips were much more swollen than they had been. Then yesterday afternoon had diarrhea...

I hope this is the beginnings of something, very much fed up with being pregnant now.

Keep your fingers crossed ladies! :)


----------



## cdj1

I hope it is the start for you too...I am getting fed up already cant believe I still have 2 more weeks or so grr! x


----------



## Mummabear1

Thank you, these last few weeks have felt like forever!

All slowed down now :( Think its been a false alarm. Was sooo ready to be in labour too! x


----------



## Mummabear1

They're back! Not regular really but rather strong when they do come. I'd like to know what my bodys playing at get on with it already!


----------



## Sazzoire

sounds like all good signs to me... good luck xx


----------



## Mummabear1

So things picked up again around 2 contractions every 10 mins til 4 then waters broke! Been to hospital had all confirmed cervix not open yet so at home waiting it out but worst ways I'll be induced in 48 hours! 
Contractions now at painful stage and 7 mins apart heres hoping its a quick one :)


----------



## quail

good luck.xxx


----------



## cdj1

Good luck hope baby comes soon!!!!! x


----------



## jaybee

Ohh how exciting, best of luck. Try and rest if yo can... It might be a long night!


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck!


----------



## apple_20

good luck


----------



## babygirlhall

Good luck hun x


----------



## Blizzard

Exciting! Good luck hun! xx


----------



## skyraaa

oooooh sounds promising gl hun :) x


----------



## Beee

Good luck, hope its as quick and pain free as possible!
xxxxxx


----------



## harri

Good luck!!! Xx


----------



## _Natalie_

Good Luck!!! Keep us posted, hope it all goes smoothly xx


----------



## Mummabear1

Thank you ladies.

HE'S HERE!! :)

Will update with birth story later as am shattered and still at hospital but the quick version is Oscar was born at 2:24am after a 45minute active labour (4cm onwards) with no pain relief in a birthing pool.
Weighed a nice healthy 7lb 5.5oz and no tearing!

Soo happy (and somewhat shocked at just how smoothly it all went)

Full story and pic to follow once home and settled and have had some sleep!


----------



## TTC190810

Congratulations!! Fabulous news about your labour! Get some rest!!!


----------



## cdj1

Huge congratulations to you!!! xxx :blue:


----------



## Stevielyn

Yay! Congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## crazylady5

awww congrats babe! Well done x


----------



## tryin4baby

congrats

xx


----------



## hopeforamirac

congrats


----------



## Rickles

Congratulations - love the name Oscar xx


----------



## Mummabear1

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd add a picture of my little guy :)

And elaborate a bit on the birth story (SORRY ITS LONG!)...

As you can see from the beginning of the thread basically I spent wednesday feeling a bit ill and had upset stomach. I was also on a bit pf a nesting mission washing floors and organising clothes etc.
Went to bed feeling ok woke up at 5am having regular but mild tightenings across my lower stomach hips and lower back.

Managed to fall back to sleep through them woke again at half 7 when DH was leaving for work and they were roughly 10 mins apart but still very mild.

Unable to fall back to sleep got up around half 9 and everything sort of disappeared so I assumed false alarm. Came back about half 11 not that regular but more uncomfortable that before but disappeared by about 1.

Then 2 o clock they started again. Still not very painful but very uncomfy, felt like someone was trying to squash me from the hips! Layed down and they carried on one every 10 mins lasting about 50 seconds each then at 4pm I felt a very small pop and a wet sensation, stood up and kept legs firmly together and went to the bathroom and soon as I opened my legs I soaked the floor! Waters had definately gone!
Rang DH he came home and rang hosp who asked me to come in to be checked. Had to wait for MIL to collect DS1 and although still coming tightenings slowed down and weren't as regular.

Hosp checked but didnt do a proper internal so as not to increase any risk of infection. Confirmed was waters but needed to go home and come back when contractions were coming once every 5 mins (was advised to come back in morning if nothing happened and they'd monitor and if nothing happened after 48 hours would be induced)

So went home DS1 stayed at MILs to be on safe side. Went for a walk and pains got a bit more intense but still manageable and between 10-15 mins apart 40-50 secs each. Had dinner and decided at 9pm to go to bed to try get as much rest as possible. Didnt really sleep pains got gradually worse until 12:30 had to get DH up as they were getting too much and were anything from 7mins to 2 mins apart. Called hospital told us to come back in arrived at 1:15 contracting hard 3-4 mins apart. Checked babys heartbeat and movements and then checked cervix confirmed had entered 'active labour' and was 4cm dilated (was heartbroken at only hearing 4cm was expecting hours upon hours of more pain to come now!) Was offered gas and air had a couple of breaths but I just find it makes my chest tight so didnt bother with it.

Asked for water birth so they filled the pool got in at about 1:40 contracting hard still. Lost track of time here but seemed like I only had 4ish contractions in pool and suddenly had an urge to push! Told DH and he got MW but I was convinced I was just being a tart however my body seemed to be taking over and pushing anyway. MW checked and said yep babys coming! So pushed through the next few contractions... Made sure to listen this time when she said dont push just breathe and eased his head out (through that wonderful 'ring of fire' stinging) and then the same for the shoulders one big push and he was out :)

2:24 am he was born which meant my active labour and pushing had lasted a grand total of 45 mins and I hadn't taken any pain relief!

DH cut cord and had skin to skin while I got out of the pool and delivered placenta on the bed within about 5 mins.

Little man weighed 7lb 5.5oz and despite having a bit of dry skin was in great health.

Stayed until friday afternoon to both be checked over and have been home since enjoying lots of family cuddles! :hugs:

Thanks again for all the congrats xx
 



Attached Files:







oscar.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 19


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------



## skyraaa

awwww wot a lil cutey u must b so proud and well done for coping with labour like u did :) enjoy ur lil man xx


----------



## quail

congrats,well done.xxx


----------



## apple_20

He's so beautiful well done you x


----------



## Mummabear1

Thanks ladies :)

Feels like he's always been here now, well and truely settled in to the family x


----------

